# How many rounds before a barrel needs replacement.



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm new to this sport and own a Stoeger Cougar as my only handgun.

So far I've got around 1000 rds through it. I plan to shoot a bunch this spring/summer.

Should I worry about wearing out the barrel? 

I'm thinking there must be a finite life for the rifling. Is it in the thousands, tens of thousands, ??

I tried to search for the answer but I couldn't put the right words in the search engine.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Probably more than you can shoot through it. Unless it is poorly made, you'll likely be replacing springs, screws, etc. before you wear out the barrel.

Actually, you'll probably wear out first.

:smt071

:draw:

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

... Anyway, its only your _first_ handgun. You'll be acquiring others to take the load off of the one.

WM


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Barrel life depends to a large degree on what kind of ammo you're putting through th tube. High pressure +P will wear it out faster than standard FMJ rounds for example. I've also got a Stoeger Cougar 8000 in 9mm. I've run over 10,000 rounds through it and the barrel still looks like new. Keep the barrel clean but don't over brush it, over brushing can accelerate barrel wear also. You'll probably wear out before your barrel does so go shoot and have fun.


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*Alright*

Looks like I can cross that worry off the list.

And YES I can already feel the need for a few more handguns.

BigSkiff, those grips look great on your weapon.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

PilotAlso said:


> Looks like I can cross that worry off the list.
> 
> And YES I can already feel the need for a few more handguns.
> 
> BigSkiff, those grips look great on your weapon.


Thanks! Those are Houge wood grips. They're stippled rather than checkered. Not real expensive and make gripping the gun much easier.


----------

